# Tiny's Annual Fish Fry - RSVP Here!!



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well.... looks like ol' Mastercylinder gonna make me cook all the fish I got in the freezer!! I usually have enough parking and... usually have at least 60 or so people show up. Looks like it will be way more than 60 this year!!

Please RSVP here!! If you would like to bring sides... bring 'em and if you go fishing that morning and want to donate your catch.. fillet 'em and we'll leave them on stand-by untill all my stuff is gone.

2702 - 8th Ave N. 77590
Saturday, 4M food will be ready... some of it anyways.

Ya'll be sure to sign the guest book when you show up!!

Gilbert and Long Pole... ya'll can keep your useless drivel on the other thread. I think people know about it now. 

Here's a little map I made up to help yall out.

other pics...
Boat Load of fish from a trip w/ seasick... no the Jackfish, Kings and Barracuda are not on the menu!
62lb Ling
Boat load of Snapper... 12# - 19#... that cooler is a 250 Yeti for perspective.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Crappieman and I will be there. lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

leather or lace? :biggrin:


i'll be there at 3:00 and help you with the frying.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Save me a spot for my boat.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

:headknock


I will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> Save me a spot for my boat.


We will park it at my sister's house down the road.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Crappieman and I will be there. lol


I am bring txgoddess with me but I am leaving by myself.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

I will be there with possibly the B-N-Law. Wife can not make it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am bring txgoddess with me but I am leaving by myself.


Ohhh No you Aint! :biggrin: :rotfl:


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Was there year before last (I think) and had a good time! Good eating......


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Ohhh No you Aint! :biggrin: :rotfl:


Yes I am too!!! LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes I am too!!! LOL


Hmmph! I'll just go kick MC and MWB out and sleep there.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Hmmph! I'll just go kick MC and MWB out and sleep there.


Good luck with kicking MC out so you can just stay at Tiny's. LOL
PS You are welcome Tiny


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I will be there!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I am bring txgoddess with me but I am leaving by myself.


What did 2cooler's do to you? :tongue:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What did 2cooler's do to you? :tongue:


Nothing I am just trying to spread some of the evil around.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Nothing I am just trying to spread some of the evil around.


Please don't forget her muzzle, and if she starts trying to bite her own face again......well, you know! :cheers:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Nothing I am just trying to spread some of the evil around.


You Married it,you keep it!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> You Married it,you keep it!


yeah, sucka. what could you have been thinking? :smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Y'all keep on... I'll remember this.

Catchy, you coming to the fry?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Y'all keep on... I'll remember this.
> 
> Catchy, you coming to the fry?


Only if you keep your muzzle on!  I know, I know you want to talk to thuh wifey- WON'T HAPPEN!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Only if you keep your muzzle on!  I know, I know you want to talk to thuh wifey- WON'T HAPPEN!


I don't need to talk to your wifey anymore. She's obviously being heavily drugged.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I don't need to talk to your wifey anymore. She's obviously being heavily drugged.


Obviously! Her and Jason have a LOT in common! :smile:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Obviously! Her and Jason have a LOT in common! :smile:


He's not "heavily" drugged. I keep him one step above drool.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> He's not "heavily" drugged. I keep him one step above drool.


Oh No, gots to keep thuh droolin goin, that's how i know that the med levels are correct!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Obviously! Her and Jason have a LOT in common! :smile:





txgoddess said:


> He's not "heavily" drugged. I keep him one step above drool.


 RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh No, gots to keep thuh droolin goin, that's how i know that the med levels are correct!


I guess I need to talk to your wife then.:smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I guess I need to talk to your wife then.:smile:


Uh Hem......How about them Oilers... i mean Texans? :brew:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Uh Hem......How about them Oilers... i mean Texans? :brew:


They are all most as good as the cowboys lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Thread-jackers. Poor Tiny is never gonna figure out how many people are gonna be at his party.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Thread-jackers. Poor Tiny is never gonna figure out how many people are gonna be at his party.


 Yes he will. He will just have to read alot of post to find out. :bounce:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

officially hijacked


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Cartman said:


> officially hijacked


Twice!!! :rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll bring ya some beer to make up for it, Tiny.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> I guess I need to talk to your wife then.:smile:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Thread-jackers. Poor Tiny is never gonna figure out how many people are gonna be at his party.


6


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'll bring ya some beer to make up for it, Tiny.


you can bring me some, too.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

sad3sm ohhhh brother..


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

JibJab Sendables - Sounds Familiar Films - Jowls
Source: sendables.jibjab.com


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> you can bring me some, too.


 Does anyone see a pattern with MC?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tiny said:


> sad3sm ohhhh brother..


LOL It will be ok!!!:rotfl:Free beer will make it better.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> JibJab Sendables - Sounds Familiar Films - Jowls
> Source: sendables.jibjab.com


and i thought i was mentally defective.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

RC's Mom said:


> Does anyone see a pattern with MC?


LOL, MC put your hand back in your pocket, this ain't B.O.'s fish fry!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

are you coming, cornhole?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> you can bring me some, too.


I'll bring you something, alright. You don't want me to open it, though.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> are you coming, cornhole?


Definite mebbe!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'll bring you something, alright. You don't want me to open it, though.


i'm shaking in my flip-flops. quit skeering me, or i'm gonna tell.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Does anyone see a pattern with MC?


He likes beer! Corona with lime. :brew:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> and i thought i was mentally defective.


You are. Mike is... special. At least that's what his mom tells him.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm shaking in my ... flip-flops. quit skeering me, or i'm gonna tell.


What happen to your crocs?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'll bring you something, alright. You don't want me to open it, though.


Umh. I don't know 'bout that 'goddess. How bigga gurl areya?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm shaking in my *flip-flops*. quit skeering me, or i'm gonna tell.


You mean your pink crocs?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Anybody who has to put something in their beer to drink it is not living the high life..


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> He likes beer! Corona with lime. :brew:


I was referring to http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2171726#post2171726 post #132!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Umh. I don't know 'bout that 'goddess. How bigga gurl areya?


Big enough.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

slopoke said:


> Umh. I don't know 'bout that 'goddess. How bigga gurl areya?


I would say something .... but i think I better just STHU... :ac550:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> I would say something .... but i think I better just STHU... :ac550:


Prolly a good idea... at least until I bring your beer.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

another one bites the dust


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

That's umh.................purty...................big! :help:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

not that i was looking or anything, but i would swear that i see a "package" dangling in that bikini. i guess those steroids work better than i thought.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Big enough.


why does that guy have a bikini top on in your picture??


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> not that i was looking or anything, but i would swear that i see a "package" dangling in that bikini.


Jealous?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Jealous?


 I am :redface:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Big enough.


Hmmm,when did you get thuh nose job?:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> why does that guy have a bikini top on in your picture??


Because it would be indecent exposure if I didn't have it on.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Think you could....umh.....wax them......eyebrows? Might makeya look a little less..........masculine.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Think you could....umh.....wax them......eyebrows? Might makeya look a little less..........masculine.


I usually wear a delicate bracelet, necklace, and earring set. Makes me look dainty.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Jealous?


actually ... i'm not sure what to think. that doesn't look anything like the pictures in your profile.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> actually ... i'm not sure what to think. that doesn't look anything like the pictures in your profile.


The naked ones? They're from before I started going to the gym.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> What happen to your crocs?


me? wear crocs? never! crocs are gay.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Big enough.


There are those danged nasty arsed feet i've been tellin y'all about! :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> There are those danged nasty arsed feet i've been tellin y'all about! :slimer:


I see whatya mean, Catchy. Them feet need sum crocs! :slimer:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> me? wear crocs? never! crocs are gay.


I think I remember see some one if a blue pair on in my boat one time.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> There are those danged nasty arsed feet i've been tellin y'all about! :slimer:


Hush or I'm gonna tell them how much you like sucking on my left big toe.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> I think I remember see some one if a blue pair on in my boat one time.


I've seen him in a pair of crocs with wedge heels.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> I see whatya mean, Catchy. Them feet need sum crocs! :slimer:


She can get a pair from MC. LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> I think I remember see some one if a blue pair on in my boat one time.


well, you're wrong. they're black. :slimer:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i was checking the spot out ,and just so i'm seeing it right ,will the cars be parking on the grass?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hush or I'm gonna tell them how much you like sucking on my left big toe.


Oh that's just nasty , it's way bigger than your other big toe! :biggrin:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> well, you're wrong. they're black. :slimer:


I am sorry blue or black is the same thing it is still crocs.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

I think your post count has been frozen txg, no way in he77 do you only have 1286. 
Join Date: Sep 21 2007
Location: Galveston
Age: 34
Posts: 1,286


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

seabo said:


> i was checking the spot out ,and just so i'm seeing it right ,will the cars be parking on the grass?


did you say Grass? There is No grass right now! sad4sm


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

seabo said:


> i was checking the spot out ,and just so i'm seeing it right ,will the cars be parking on the grass?


Yes... it's dead anyways... and the neighbor south east of me moved out... so we should have all that parking as well.. the party is in the back yard.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh that's just nasty , it's way bigger than your other big toe! :biggrin:


Tha wooden one? :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Cartman said:


> I think your post count has been frozen txg, no way in he77 do you only have 1286.
> Join Date: Sep 21 2007
> Location: Galveston
> Age: 34
> Posts: 1,286


I took a few weeks off recently.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I took a few weeks off recently.


Ta bulk up?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're only 34? how did you get to be such a smart*ss in only 34 years?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I wish I could be a moderator so I could move all this drivel off this thread and onto the original fish fry thread that got all hijacked up....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I took a few weeks off recently.


Lord i wish it was tax time again! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> you're only 34? how did you get to be such a smart*ss in only 34 years?


Hard work and dedication.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> I wish I could be a moderator so I could move all this drivel off this thread and onto the original fish fry thread that got all hijacked up....


Heck, Tiny, if they ain't answered ya by now they ain't gonna.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Yes... it's dead anyways... and the neighbor south east of me moved out... so we should have all that parking as well.. the party is in the back yard.


What party are we having a party?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hard work and dedication.


Poor Jason, she drugded heeem fo sho!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tiny said:


> I wish I could be a moderator so I could move all this drivel off this thread and onto the original fish fry thread that got all hijacked up....


Wouldn't do ya no good, we'd come right back!!! At least it hasn't made it to 900+ like poor Dan's did!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> Wouldn't do ya no good, we'd come right back!!! At least it hasn't made it to 900+ like poor Dan's did!


Yet...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tiny said:


> I wish I could be a moderator so I could move all this drivel off this thread and onto the original fish fry thread that got all hijacked up....


stop your crying


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Tiny said:


> Yes... it's dead anyways... and the neighbor south east of me moved out... so we should have all that parking as well.. the party is in the back yard.


 cool .


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> Heck, Tiny, if they ain't answered ya by now they ain't gonna.


Some people don't know what RSVP means.

well.... here ya go.

"Répondez s'il vous plaît", a French phrase that translates to "please respond" and word for word means "respond if you please"[1]. It is with this meaning that invitation cards and similar documents are often marked with "RSVP." It is standard practice to reply to an RSVP request whether confirming attendance or declining. For those who are not impressed with the acronym's meaning, RSVP can also be short for "Restricted Seating Verify Participation."

I usually don't get an RSVP anyways, so it's no big deal. I'll either feed 100+ people or I'll give away or throw away a bunch a fish.

My true friends never RSVP... they just show up and say "Hi, my name is Gary"


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Some people don't know what RSVP means.
> 
> well.... here ya go.
> 
> ...


You need me to whoop anyone?


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Tiny said:


> I wish I could be a moderator so I could move all this drivel off this thread and onto the original fish fry thread that got all hijacked up....


Whats wrong are all these mean internet people not using enough smileys :wink::wink:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's my RSVP....oh wrong site. 

See ya soon.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Cartman said:


> I think your post count has been frozen txg, no way in he77 do you only have 1286.
> Join Date: Sep 21 2007
> Location: Galveston
> Age: 34
> Posts: 1,286


I think both girls/women are on a monthly count now. rs


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm an idiot... I should have just posted a poll with one answer and that would get me all the information I needed... so I'll close with this..

Woo Hooo we gonna have a party!!

Miss Goddess please refrain from removing your clothes until all the children have left.. not the kids on this site, but the childrens.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> I'm an idiot... I should have just posted a poll with one answer and that would get me all the information I needed... so I'll close with this..
> 
> Woo Hooo we gonna have a party!!
> 
> Miss Goddess please refrain from removing your clothes until all the children have left.. not the kids on this site, but the childrens.


It'll take me that long to imbibe enough alcohol to speak to some of these morons.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> Wouldn't do ya no good, we'd come right back!!! At least it hasn't made it to 900+ like poor Dan's did!


Ya'll went over 900 when Dan asked what green was? I am glad I had nothing to do with that, one more thing to warn our new members of. rs


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I live on the NW side. I can borrow a 24 passenger mini-bus from work so, I plan on stopping by the Star of Hope on my way down and picking up a load of needy folks to bring to the fry. 

You're a **** good man to feed everybody and open your house to all. 


See you there!:cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Rusty S said:


> Ya'll went over 900 when Dan asked what green was? I am glad I had nothing to do with that, one more thing to warn our new members of. rs


Obviously, I had little to do with that... I'm only at nearly 1300 posts.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bozo said:


> I live on the NW side. I can borrow a 24 passenger mini-bus from work so, I plan on stopping by the Star of Hope on my way down and picking up a load of needy folks to bring to the fry.
> 
> You're a **** good man to feed everybody and open your house to all.
> 
> See you there!:cheers:


That'll certainly up the class level of the party!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Bozo said:


> I live on the NW side. I can borrow a 24 passenger mini-bus from work so, I plan on stopping by the Star of Hope on my way down and picking up a load of needy folks to bring to the fry.
> 
> You're a **** good man to feed everybody and open your house to all.
> 
> See you there!:cheers:


Just make sure they have their $10 a head donation at it's good to go. 

Ohh... and the house will be closed and locked up.. I got's a porta-potty comin'!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Just make sure they have their $10 a head donation at it's good to go.
> 
> Ohh... and the house will be closed and locked up.. I got's a porta-potty comin'!


That must be for the women. We all know that none of these men use "facilities". All they need is a tree.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you have any koozies laying around that'll hold a 40oz or will we have to bring our own?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Just make sure they have their $10 a head donation at it's good to go.
> 
> Ohh... and the house will be closed and locked up.. I got's a porta-potty comin'!


What's the charge for it getting knocked over?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> What's the charge for it getting knocked over?


Gross.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*RSVP*

*No comprende!!!!





















*


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Miss Goddess please refrain from removing your clothes until all the children have left.. not the kids on this site, but the childrens.


I have pictures.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I have pictures.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> That'll certainly up the class level of the party!


especially with you there


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> especially with you there


I'm in a class all my own.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Who doesn't?


Me! And I ain't fooled by no juiced-up floozies or big ol' gurlz either!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> I'm in a class all my own.


its high class then there's low class, no class, then txgoddess


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> That must be for the women. We all know that none of these men use "facilities". All they need is a tree.


Yes... it is for the womens and it will be a big handi-crapper with some hand cleaning stuff and make it smell perty stuff in there... the guys usually just go behind the fence in the weeds.. :fish:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Me! And I ain't fooled by no juiced-up floozies or big ol' gurlz either!


PM sent...........


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Me! And I ain't fooled by no juiced-up floozies or big ol' gurlz either!


That's called denial.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> I have pictures.


share them


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> PM sent...........


Don't think I can't find where you live.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the pics Mike.... can you say... nevermind I can't think of what to say.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Looks like I'll have to miss this one too Tiny! Maybe you should have 2 a year to accomodate those of us with too much on their plates! :biggrin:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Don't think I can't find where you live.


neither can he.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Don't think I can't find where you live.


I live inside the little screen you're staring at.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Thanks for the pics Mike.... can you say... nevermind I can't think of what to say.


LOL... dang stalkers.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I live inside the little screen you're staring at.


Right... and my little screen has a zip code of 77504


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> neither can he.


Word


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pics anyone?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> Pics anyone?


send them my way.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

He's bluffing. All of my pics are in my album here.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> He's bluffing. All of my pics are in my album here.


send them my way


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Looks like I'll have to miss this one too Tiny! Maybe you should have 2 a year to accomodate those of us with too much on their plates! :biggrin:


'Sall gude Steve.... I'll just come down to the crick when you have that B-Lister get away thingy :biggrin:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Right... and my little screen has a zip code of 77504


That's only when they let me out.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Tiny said:


> 'Sall gude Steve.... I'll just come down to the crick when you have that B-Lister get away thingy :biggrin:


 Itz dis weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> That's only when they let me out.


Hopefully it isn't very often.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

FREON said:


> Itz dis weekend. :biggrin:


I wasn't talking about that one..


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Good luck with the party Tiny...I'm sure everyone will have a great time. Please take pictures for Boston so he will be able to relive it, since he probably wont remember it. LMAO


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> Hopefully it isn't very often.


only when the moon is full.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> only when the moon is full.


Is it a full moon this weekend?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

FREON said:


> Good luck with the party Tiny...I'm sure everyone will have a great time. Please take pictures for Boston so he will be able to relive it, since he probably wont remember it. LMAO


What party???


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Is it a full moon this weekend?


I'm sure there will be one by dark.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> I'm sure there will be one by dark.


Ugh... I hope Tiny is supplying barf bags.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

RC's Mom said:


> What party???


Yea... what party??? :doowapsta


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a greenie?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> What's a greenie?


Something you should have none of because you don't contribute anything worthwhile to a discussion.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> What's a greenie?


Won't work...Rusty done messed that up! :work: :rotfl:


----------



## imhammer (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't make it Tiny, but will be at the next one fo sho!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what is your favorite soft plastic?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

MinnKota or Motorguide?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Something you should have none of because you don't contribute anything worthwhile to a discussion.


 bwaaaaaaaaa!!! oh yeah, im gonna try to show up Tiny!!


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

killin me rog, every year im working days !!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Heck, Tiny, if they ain't answered ya by now they ain't gonna.


What in the Hayell do you know WOMAN? This Goddess thing has your Cranial packing all screwed up! 

Tiny, i'll brag some Triple tail ,nanner puddin, beeeerz and a bottle of ice cold Patron silver margarita and some shot glasses! Woo Hooooooo! Also a bat to knock thuh goddess out wiff! :doowapsta Now to figure out how to get all of this on my harley!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What in the Hayell do you know WOMAN? This Goddess thing has your Cranial packing all screwed up!
> 
> Tiny, i'll brag some Triple tail ,nanner puddin, beeeerz and a bottle of ice cold Patron silver margarita and some shot glasses! Woo Hooooooo! Also a bat to knock thuh goddess out wiff! :doowapsta Now to figure out how to get all of this on my harley!


*sigh* Tiny, you might wanna get the meat wagon on standby. I can see that I'm gonna have to kick catchy's a**.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> *sigh* Tiny, you might wanna get the meat wagon on standby. I can see that I'm gonna have to kick catchy's a**.


I love it when you talk dirty ! :brew:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Catchy I am not going to carry you home after txgoddess kicks you a** because I bet you have a hard riding your harley with a broke arm and leg!!!!!! LOL


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*I* love it when ya'll talk dirty! :brew:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> *I* love it when ya'll talk dirty! :brew:


Don't encourage him.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Catchy I am not going to carry you home after txgoddess kicks you a** because I bet you have a hard riding your harley with a broke arm and leg!!!!!! LOL


Nah, rode it before like that and even a couple of broke ribs on top of that!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nah, rode it before like that and even a couple of broke ribs on top of that!


You'd think that you'd learn to quit pi**in' off women.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nah, rode it before like that and even a couple of broke ribs on top of that!


I'm fishin that morning.....you wanna go?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I'm fishin that morning.....you wanna go?


Heck, maybe the three stooges can band together to protect themselves... MC, MWB, and CSF. Too bad you're all Curly with no Moe.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I'm fishin that morning.....you wanna go?


Hayell yeah, what's thuh moon doin, maybe get out there early and stick some flounduh's?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hayell yeah, what's thuh moon doin, maybe get out there early and stick some flounduh's?


I was thinkin leaving out of Moses lake around 9ish and get back in time for Tiny's TXG bashing party.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

beeeerz and a bottle of ice cold Patron silver margarita and some shot glasses! 

Anyone wanna make a wager on Catchy makin' it home in one piece on that Harley?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I was thinkin leaving out of Moses lake around 9ish and get back in time for Tiny's TXG bashing party.


That'll work too! We'll get a jump start on thuh cold beer!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I was thinkin leaving out of Moses lake around 9ish and get back in time for Tiny's TXG bashing party.


What he means: I was thinkin leaving out of Moses lake around 9ish and get back in time to salivate over txgoddess at Tiny's party.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Cartman said:


> beeeerz and a bottle of ice cold Patron silver margarita and some shot glasses!
> 
> Anyone wanna make a wager on Catchy makin' it home in one piece on that Harley?


I won't drink til we get back to the ramp........too many GW's in those parts.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Cartman said:


> beeeerz and a bottle of ice cold Patron silver margarita and some shot glasses!
> 
> Anyone wanna make a wager on Catchy makin' it home in one piece on that Harley?


LOL nope I don't want to put any of txgoddess's money on it


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> What he means: I was thinkin leaving out of Moses lake around 9ish and get back in time to salivate over txgoddess at Tiny's party.


Lmao,shut up gurl! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> What he means: I was thinkin leaving out of Moses lake around 9ish and get back in time to salivate over txgoddess at Tiny's party.


Ya'll should see the pics.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I won't drink til we get back to the ramp........too many GW's in those parts.


Um,that's what i was talking about -especially after the warm welcome we got at the ramp last week! :brew2:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Ya'll should see the pics.


It'll cost 'em $49.95, just like it did you.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> It'll cost 'em $49.95, just like it did you.


Speaking of.......when I hit the premium button all I got was this.

.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Speaking of.......when I hit the premium button all I got was this.
> 
> .


That's what premium is... I wanna make sure you get what you pay for.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Cartman said:


> beeeerz and a bottle of ice cold Patron silver margarita and some shot glasses!
> 
> Anyone wanna make a wager on Catchy makin' it home in one piece on that Harley?


Go ahead , place your bets......! after 6 or 7 shots of that Patron i'll be laughin so hard and cuttin up so much i won't even think about driving my truck much less my Harley!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Go ahead , place your bets......! after 6 or 7 shots of that Patron i'll be laughin so hard and cuttin up so much i won't even think about driving my truck much less my Harley!


You can go to my house with Crappieman. He's leaving me at Tiny's and I'm taking over MC's house and MWB and MC are staying at Tiny's.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Go ahead , place your bets......! after 6 or 7 shots of that Patron i'll be laughin so hard and cuttin up so much i won't even think about driving my truck much less my Harley!


Tiny looks like you may have a few camping out in the yard.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Tiny looks like you may have a few camping out in the yard.


Hayell Naw, i'll walk home -it's only 20 miles!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Pics anyone?


send pic's


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> send pic's


PM sent.........


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hayell Naw, i'll walk home -it's only 20 miles!


I mite could give you a ride but I will have to keep your harley!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> send pic's


HEY NOW! Quit trying to circumvent the system! Paypal me $49.95 for each picture.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Speaking of.......when I hit the premium button all I got was this.
> 
> .


What's wrong with her, she's HOTTTT!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> HEY NOW! Quit trying to circumvent the system! Paypal me $49.95 for each picture.


Which reminds me... MWB... you can just have your next 3 paychecks direct deposited into my account to cover your fees.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> HEY NOW! Quit trying to circumvent the system! Paypal me $49.95 for each picture.


Don't do it.......it's a scam!!!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> HEY NOW! Quit trying to circumvent the system! Paypal me $49.95 for each picture.


No Way,....

BTW, just keep 5 !!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Which reminds me... MWB... you can just have your next 3 paychecks direct deposited into my account to cover your fees.


oh yes a boat payment.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> oh yes a boat payment.


You been hanging around trodery too long. You ain't my pimp.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> What's wrong with her, she's HOTTTT!


x2

And I'm not even from Alvin.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I mite could give you a ride but I will have to keep your harley!


OK, but there is only a solo seat on there but that's ok Jason,i can sit on thuh tank and face you! :wink:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> OK, but there is only a solo seat on there but that's ok Jason,i can sit on thuh tank and face you! :wink:


OMG... I'm gonna puke.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> OK, but there is only a solo seat on there but that's ok Jason,i can sit on thuh tank and face you! :wink:


You got it wrong man i will give you a ride in my truck and then go back later and get my bike.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Look what happened to the last poor sap that fell for this scam.









.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Look what happened to the last poor sap that fell for this scam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont have to keep reminding me of that day!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Look what happened to the last poor sap that fell for this scam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Dayum, she can smile "sorta"!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Look what happened to the last poor sap that fell for this scam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, she looks happy. But she must have sum velcro on tha shoulder of that t-shirt! :wink:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> What's wrong with her, she's HOTTTT!


Yep, looks like she's breaking a sweat just smiling !!!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I am so tired of backing up 8 pages to catch up with y'all...slow down, I can't read that fast.

I have been trying to also check out some real meaningful threads, like folks taking their kids fishing.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well Dayum, she can smile "sorta"!


I have my moments... mostly after a few margaritas.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> OMG... I'm gonna puke.


What? It was yo husband that offered......!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Well, she looks happy. But she must have sum velcro on tha shoulder of that t-shirt! :wink:


Or some crappie.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> I am so tired of backing up 8 pages to catch up with y'all...slow down, I can't read that fast.
> 
> I have been trying to also check out some real meaningful threads, like folks taking their kids fishing.


Be glad we're in this thread and not hijacking one that actually has meaning.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> Yep, looks like she's breaking a sweat just smiling !!!


That's just Hottt, she even has a third breast!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What? It was yo husband that offered......!


I never said I was going to give you a ride on the bike so I dont know where you came up if that.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Ban Flounder Gigging !!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's just Hottt, she even has a third breast!


Mmmmh! Options! :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I have my moments... mostly after a few margaritas.


Well hayell , i'm gonna have to bring a Margarita machine too!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well hayell , i'm gonna have to bring a Margarita machine too!


Nah, I will be imbibing Crown Royal Special Reserve.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's just Hottt, she even has a third breast!


That's what's referred to in volcano talk as a caldera.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

DANO said:


> Ban Flounder Gigging !!


 nope go ban your own flounder gigging. I like going gigging so I can watch MWB swim.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well hayell , i'm gonna have to bring a Margarita machine too!


 I hope you have a trailer to pull behind that harley?


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's just Hottt, she even has a third breast!


O.K. I'm caught up. I'm with ya catchy, options.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> That's just Hottt, she even has a third breast!


With a Typographical World Atlas tattoo on it,....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I mite could give you a ride but I will have to keep your harley!





crappieman32175 said:


> You got it wrong man i will give you a ride in my truck and then go back later and get my bike.


What do you mean I got it wrong, you stated it very clearly above!  It's OK Jason you can calm down i'm juss messin with ya LMAO!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> With a Typographical World Atlas tattoo on it,....


...........that dispenses Crown Royal Reserve!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> What do you mean I got it wrong, you stated it very clearly above!  It's OK Jason you can calm down i'm juss messin with ya LMAO!


I know but I am still keeping the harley. lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, I will be imbibing Crown Royal Special Reserve.


I started when I opened this thread "Crown Royal Special Reserve".


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

DANO said:


> I started when I opened this thread "Crown Royal Special Reserve".


I need to be drinking to put up with catchy.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> I started when I opened this thread "Crown Royal Special Reserve".


Are u going to the fish fry?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, I will be imbibing Crown Royal Special Reserve.


Even easier to carry on the harley, i'll get a half gallon of that nasty crapp if it will make you smile! What will it be That day? Black,Green ,Brown or blue eyes?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Even easier to carry on the harley, i'll get a half gallon of that nasty crapp if it will make you smile! What will it be That day? Black,Green ,Brown or blue eyes?


Green... or red.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Are u going to the fish fry?


Working.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Even easier to carry on the harley, i'll get a half gallon of that nasty crapp if it will make you smile! What will it be That day? Black,Green ,Brown or blue eyes?


I can show you a pic of each.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> Green... or red.


 I would bet on the red.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

DANO said:


> With a Typographical World Atlas tattoo on it,....


I think we can all stand to brush-up on our geography.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I can show you a pic of each.


Dangit, Mike. Stop that! lol


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> I think we can all stand to brush-up on our geography.


You've got a world atlas to work with...............so get started.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, I will be imbibing Crown Royal Special Reserve.


Now don't go imbibin' too much. I'm sure Tiny has at least one neighbor left that doesn't think 3-breasted, body-buildin', internet goddesses making their video debut on uselessjunk dotcom is so cool. There's bound to be at least one video camera there! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Even easier to carry on the harley, i'll get a half gallon of that nasty crapp if it will make you smile! What will it be That day? Black,Green ,Brown or blue eyes?


I've been known to smile when I wasn't even drinking... not often, but it happens.

And, yes, Mike has a pic of that too. lol


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Now don't go imbibin' too much. I'm sure Tiny has at least one neighbor left that doesn't think 3-breasted, body-buildin', internet goddesses making their video debut on uselessjunk dotcom is so cool. There's bound to be at least one video camera there! :slimer:


That's Tiny's problem, not mine.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

HEY!!!!!!!! My Hooters girl just stopped by..............

.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I can show you a pic of each.


OK, this time PM all the pic's


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> You've got a world atlas to work with...............so get started.


Let's start with Mississippi, I grew up there, some very pretty girls like that one.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> HEY!!!!!!!! My Hooters girl just stopped by..............
> 
> .


Yeah, she looks like she's just dying to get closer to ya. LOL


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> HEY!!!!!!!! My Hooters girl just stopped by..............
> 
> .


Hey what in the h*** are doing with a picture of my sister?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

well, so much for this being the RSVP thread - it's sufficiently hijacked.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Yeah, she looks like she's just dying to get closer to ya. LOL


Just like Crappieman was in the other pic...........I'm just sayin


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Let's start with Mississippi, I grew up there, some very pretty girls like that one.


 Missi,.. LOOK at post #236,..ssippi !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> well, so much for this being the RSVP thread - it's sufficiently hijacked.


We're trying to teach Tiny how to properly request RSVPs. (This ain't it)


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I need to be drinking to put up with catchy.


LMAO, you don't even know!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> With a Typographical World Atlas tattoo on it,....


I'm not sure if that's a third breast or a baby's head?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Tiny, I dont care what they say about you.. there may be some screws loose but you're alright for opening up your house to the entire internet and frying up all your fish.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

DANO said:


> Missi,.. LOOK at post #236,..ssippi !!


Yeah..yeah...I know that. That was taken at the Hooters in Madison, MS. I don't know who the guy with the dirty white shirts is, but that is the girl that tried to marry me for my money.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I'm not sure if that's a third breast or a baby's head?


It's Cato from "Total Recall."


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiny,do you need some fryin oil etc,etc.?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Just like Crappieman was in the other pic...........I'm just sayin


I'll havta oweya sum later for that and tha pics. But you know I'm good for it!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> Yeah..yeah...I know that. That was taken at the Hooters in Madison, MS. I don't know who the guy with the dirty white shirts is, but that is the girl that tried to marry me for my money.


WRONG!!!!!!!!!! Next guess........


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> Yeah..yeah...I know that. That was taken at the Hooters in Madison, MS. I don't know who the guy with the dirty white shirts is, but that is the girl that tried to marry me for my money.


She owed SOMEBODY some money or lost horribly on a bet.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> It's Cato from "Total Recall."


Kinda what i was thinkin! Well that right ther ruined it for me! sad3sm


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> She owed SOMEBODY some money or lost horribly on a bet.


Kinda like that poor sap in that one pic.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Kinda like that poor sap in that one pic.


Methinks thou doth protest too much.

You can be my sixth husband. Just be patient.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Kinda like that poor sap in that one pic.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

That one bought you a greenie!

Well,too much rep passed out today i'll hav tuh oweya!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Methinks thou doth protest too much.
> 
> You can be my sixth husband. Just be patient.


I do tend to need it broke in just a little bit.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I do tend to need it broke in just a little bit.


Let's add "delusional" to your mental profile.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Yeah..yeah...I know that. That was taken at the Hooters in Madison, MS. I don't know who the guy with the dirty white shirts is, but that is the girl that tried to marry me for my money.


I have a bridge for sale !!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Let's add "delusional" to your mental profile.


There's no profiling on this board.........try the next one down.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Let's add "delusional" to your mental profile.


If your going on your 6th husband ,it's either well broke in or very dusty! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> There's no profiling on this board.........try the next one down.


I'm not allowed in there anymore.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> If your going on your 6th husband ,it's either well broke in or very dusty! :slimer:


I'm guessing sand storm.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> If your going on your 6th husband ,it's either well broke in or very dusty! :slimer:


variety is the spice of life.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Poly-Grip ??


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> She owed SOMEBODY some money or lost horribly on a bet.


Do I need to post my handsome pictures? I hate is when I am doubted.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I'm guessing sand storm.


you may be right


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I'm guessing sand storm.


LMAO !! that got ya some green


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> you may be right


And you may be living in the Sahara for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> And you may be living in the Sahara for the foreseeable future.


Does that include a camel ??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> And you may be living in the Sahara for the foreseeable future.


What will be so different?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> And you may be living in the Sahara for the foreseeable future.


SO WHAT'S NEW?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> SO WHAT'S NEW?


little more sunshine ??


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Y'all been peekin' in my windows again?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> Does that include a camel ??


Nah, just thuh TOE!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Y'all been peekin' in my windows again?


Nope, just PM'd pics


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

DANO said:


> I have a bridge for sale !!












What can I say?


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The Horror! The Horror!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

essayons75 said:


> What can I say?


I didnt realize you were gay, essayons.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Y'all been peekin' in my windows again?


It's not a bay window so we still can't see everything.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> It's not a bay window so we still can't see everything.


I thought that was why you bought the pictures?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> What can I say?


Catchy may want to give ya a ride on his bike !! :an6:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I thought that was why you bought the pictures?


PICTURE........that's why I only bought one.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> It's not a bay window so we still can't see everything.


W I D E V I E W Lens ?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

DANO said:


> Catchy may want to give ya a ride on his bike !! :an6:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I didnt realize you were gay, essayons.


You calling my bud David Beckum gay? Maybe you should call him that face to face!

I discard my doubters to him.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> PICTURE........that's why I only bought one.


Ya PM'd me 3 different pics and 1 of Catchy riding his Harley side saddle,...


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> PICTURE........that's why I only bought one.


Right... I forgot it was our secret.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> You calling my bud David Beckum gay? Maybe you should call him that face to face!
> 
> I discard my doubters to him.


He wouldn't last a minute in here. He'd go running back to "Posh Spice" crying.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

essayons75 said:


> You calling my bud David Beckum gay? Maybe you should call him that face to face!
> 
> No problem,brang him to thuh party -i'll call him gay to his face and laugh at his dish shovel doo too! :rotfl:
> 
> I discard my doubters to him.


Too Funny!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> You calling my bud David Beckum gay? Maybe you should call him that face to face!
> 
> I discard my doubters to him.


So, he is "your" David Beckum & Call ??


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Call me in the morning CSF I've got to get up early and finish 400' of cedar fence.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> You calling my bud David Beckum gay? Maybe you should call him that face to face!
> 
> I discard my doubters to him.


Hi Posh. Let's have a glass of wine and relax while we watch the 2coolers argue about David being a blue dolphin...don't mind the girl that those crazies are chasing, she can handle herself. If not Crappieman will shoot them.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Call me in the morning CSF I've got to get up early and finish 400' of cedar fence.


 Catchy later!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> Hi Posh. Let's have a glass of wine and relax while we watch the 2coolers argue about David being a blue dolphin...don't mind the girl that those crazies are chasing, she can handle herself. If not Crappieman will shoot them.


LOL !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I gotta go to bed. Crappieman, feel free to sleep in the recliner or on the sofa.

To the rest of you... goodnight!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I gotta go to bed. Crappieman, feel free to sleep in the recliner or on the sofa.
> 
> To the rest of you... goodnight!


Did you leave some sand in there so it would seem like home?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

txgoddess said:


> I gotta go to bed. Crappieman, feel free to sleep in the recliner or on the sofa.
> 
> To the rest of you... goodnight!


the sofa will work just fine for me


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Well Dayum, she can smile "sorta"!


Yep from the looks of it she will grin if ya keep her fed!:slimer:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> HEY!!!!!!!! My Hooters girl just stopped by..............
> 
> .


Imagine that. Boston's in a dirty t-shirt with a beer in hand and cross-eyed drunk. :rotfl:

Yall slow down. I'm an hr and 150 posts behind.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

crappieman32175 said:


> the sofa will work just fine for me


2X..shop, cook, clean....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Methinks thou doth protest too much.


Muscles, three teets, and can quote the Bard too? How fair thou art!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I didnt realize you were gay, essayons.


Is he wearin' crocs in that photo. I couldn't tell.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Catchy may want to give ya a ride on his bike !! :an6:


Only if he wears his crocs!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> It's not a bay window so we still can't see everything.


You gotta pick a better limb in tha tree!



txgoddess said:


> I gotta go to bed. Crappieman, feel free to sleep in the recliner or on the sofa.
> 
> To the rest of you... goodnight!


I'll just be right here. In tha tree.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Cartman said:


> Imagine that. Boston's in a dirty t-shirt with a beer in hand and cross-eyed drunk. :rotfl:
> 
> Yall slow down. I'm an hr and 150 posts behind.


No problem WES! That was the day that we drove all of the pilings for the new dock!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Can someone go back through all 300 of these post and find out how many are going? :rotfl:

Would someone PLEASE brang thuh fat gurl !


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Jaesus Chaistmas!!!!

Ok... I guess I'll start a new thread with a Poll on it.. 

Ya'll can bring what you think we might need... if we don't use it.. you can leave it or take it home.. 

Ya'll killing me!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Tiny said:


> Jaesus Chaistmas!!!!
> 
> Ok... I guess I'll start a new thread with a Poll on it..
> 
> ...


what a way to stock your pantry...it's better than going to a grocery store


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

So now we have 27 hooter's girls with a pit filled with K Y jelly on their way too! :cheers: :brew2: :cheers::cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Muscles, three teets, and can quote the Bard too? How fair thou art!


I'm one helluva woman.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> So now we have 27 hooter's girls with a pit filled with K Y jelly on their way too! :cheers: :brew2: :cheers::cheers:


I dont think you, Mike, and Bruce could come up with enough money to either pay them to come or bail you out for kidnapping.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> So now we have 27 hooter's girls with a pit filled with K Y jelly on their way too! :cheers: :brew2: :cheers::cheers:


26, I can't make it.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Muscles, three teets, and can quote the Bard too?


did bard luby say that?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> did bard luby say that?


No. That was PokeyBard.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm one helluva woman.


That's what Catchy says. :biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> That's what Catchy says. :biggrin:


Catchy's like my pet puppy... 'cept he isn't housebroken.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Catchy's like my pet puppy... 'cept he isn't housebroken.


That's what everybody else says. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lots of blah blah blah in here


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> lots of blah blah blah in here


You expected something else?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You expected something else?


not really


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I didnt realize you were gay, essayons.


You must have missed the Fishing Lighted Docks thread...:help:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> You must have missed the Fishing Lighted Docks thread...:help:


Yeah, I didn't read that one. Guess I should have.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Yeah, I didn't read that one. Guess I should have.


Let's just say he stopped all the macho-ism going on in there. Started hitting on Gilbert, BWBreaux and I think he even made a pass at me.

I think him and Gilb took it to PMs though.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Long Pole said:


> Let's just say he stopped all the macho-ism going on in there. Started hitting on Gilbert, BWBreaux and I think he even made a pass at me.
> 
> I think him and Gilb took it to PMs though.


Wow. That explains the matching yellow wedge crocs they were sporting.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Wow. That explains the matching yellow wedge crocs they were sporting.




:an6:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Catchy's like my pet puppy... 'cept he isn't housebroken.


I havn't humped your leg 1 time! YET......


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

If you do, I hope to get photographic evidence. That is, if it's not over too quickly. :camera:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I havn't humped your leg 1 time! YET......


I best not catch you trying that saturday night!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I havn't humped your leg 1 time! YET......


Cuz you know I will neuter you!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I dont think you, Mike, and Bruce could come up with enough money to either pay them to come or bail you out for kidnapping.


Kidnapping Hayell, these are OLD Retiree's-you heard Darlene! :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I best not catch you trying that saturday night!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Kidnapping Hayell, these are OLD Retiree's-you heard Darlene! :slimer:


WWWAAAIIITTTT!!! You heard Darlene....what?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> WWWAAAIIITTTT!!! You heard Darlene....what?


What........? :ac550:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

What's a fish fry?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> What's a fish fry?


Lay some fish out on the ground in the sun around noon,...


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> What's a fish fry?


Not for you because you don't eat fish!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> What's a fish fry?


It's just like a Fush Fro according to whistlingdixie!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's just like a Fush Fro according to whistlingdixie!


Someone needs to sweet talk him into showing up.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Cuz you know I will neuter you!


And I will be tryin' ta get pitchers!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Slopoke.....you gonna be there?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> And I will be tryin' ta get pitchers!


Do Not PM me any of those pictures !!! LOL !!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Someone needs to sweet talk him into showing up.


Why? So he can tell us how much better his "squeal like a pig" state is than Texas?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> It's just like a Fush Fro according to whistlingdixie!


That's Whistlin'Dickies! :slimer:



mwb007 said:


> Someone needs to sweet talk him into showing up.


I already tried! For better pitchers, 'n' all. :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Slopoke.....you gonna be there?


I'm tryin' to imagine somethin' that could keep me away, but I can't. And I've tried.  :help: There's always tha image of Catchy tryin' ta hump somebody's leg and gettin' his *** kicked, or worse. Naaahhhh, not even that! :brew:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

DANO said:


> Do Not PM me any of those pictures !!! LOL !!


You say that now, DANO. And I will be gracious enough to *not *remind you later! Or maybe I'll just be hopin' that there weren't any pictures myself. At all.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> I'm tryin' to imagine somethin' that could keep me away, but I can't. And I've tried.  :help: There's always tha image of Catchy tryin' ta hump somebody's leg and gettin' his *** kicked, or worse. Naaahhhh, not even that! :brew:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Whistledike,if you decide to come Remember it is a FISH FRY-we don't want to catch you pullin your pork!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> You say that now, DANO. And I will be gracious enough to *not *remind you later! Or maybe I'll just be hopin' that there weren't any pictures myself. At all.


OK,... just send the pics. I'll cull through them with my eyes closed. :rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I wanna go....If I am away from work, I can see all this drama re-enact it self in person!!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

DANO said:


> OK,... just send the pics. I'll cull through them with my eyes closed. :rotfl:


Will they be in brail or scratch-n-sniff?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I wanna go....If I am away from work, I can see all this drama re-enact it self in person!!!


Come on with it Blaine!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Will they be in brail or scratch-n-sniff?


I'll press my luck with brail,.... scratch & sniff,...just ain't happening here. :rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Slopoke.....you gonna be there?


I...gotta...slow...your....question...down.....fer....Poke....so.....he....can.....answer.....it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> Will they be in brail or scratch-n-sniff?


Just spray all of catchy's pics with skunk scent and you'll be right on.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey Whistledike,if you decide to come Remember it is a FISH FRY-we don't want to catch you pullin your pork!


Or humpin' Catchy's leg! :slimer:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Just spray all of catchy's pics with skunk scent and you'll be right on.


Or gulp juice!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Or gulp juice!!


Now that would have to be Goddess!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Now that would have to be Goddess!


Dream on...


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

We already had plans for the weekend, sorry we can't make it. Would love to meet some of the folks I haven't met and see the one I did meet again at the TCD gettogether a couple of years back.

Have fun and be safe.

Best to all!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> did bard luby say that?


 careful!!! Brad Luby pushes specklecatchers buttons


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

This is one of the best threads I have read in a while...

Where is Brad Luby??


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Where is Brad Luby??


I heard he'll be there incognito.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Miss Dixie said:


> I heard he'll be there incognito.


I am sure he would hate to be noticed.....

I am missing this event as we speak.. I am still in amarillo so have fun guys and eat some fish for me!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Pictorial evidence to follow shortly. Except there aren't any of the lightweights, MC and Catchy. They went home *early* and are prolly still asleep!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Pictorial evidence to follow shortly. Except there aren't any of the lightweights, MC and Catchy. They went home *early* and are prolly still asleep!


Amateurs had to be back at the rest home.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Haha, Rest home smack!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, couldn't stay out past enema time! MC's just scared of Nurse Ratchet! I don't know what's up with Catchy. Maybe he needed Momma to change his feed bag! I hear he eats tha poor lil' gal outta house and home.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i told you, i have to take all of my psych meds at 9:00 sharp.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i told you, i have to take all of my psych meds at 9:00 sharp.


They aren't working.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

There weren't enough psych. meds at Tiny's party? I sho felt better goin' home than drivin' over! h:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

good times.....


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Ya'll gonna enlighten those of us that couldn't make it or do I gotta wait 'til next weekend to hear the tall tales?

Darlene


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Ya'll gonna enlighten those of us that couldn't make it or do I gotta wait 'til next weekend to hear the tall tales?
> 
> Darlene


we cooked, we ate, we drank, we socialized, and we got wet. when it started raining, we all went inside and had a big orgy.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I've been tryin' ta doctor tha pictures up to make them more presentable in a g-rated forum. I'm about ta through my hands up. I'll jus' havta post what's almost presentable. :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Pictorial evidence to follow shortly. Except there aren't any of the lightweights, MC and Catchy. They went home *early* and are prolly still asleep!


Lol, we wish we could have made it back-but go ahead and run with it Y'all know i would! :cheers:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> we cooked, we ate, we drank, we socialized, and we got wet. when it started raining, we all went inside and had a big orgy.


Kool!!! Sounds like a fun time...as I expected.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Tiny and tha Birthday Boy!*

These fellas sang all night! And they can carry a tune, too!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I had a nice little buzz going on when we left and if i would have spilled 1 more shot of beeeer on myself thu wife would have left me there and i prolly would have been schnockered within a couple of more hours! Tiny and Mc did a great job with the fush fro'n and it was all Dayumd good. It was cool put'n faces with names / handles and everyone was good for thuh pick'n-cept that friggin Poke,he couldn't even get to his OWN funeral on time! Thanks for the par teee Tiny - sorry my wife ate everything in sight !


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Ruh Roh!*

Crappieman and tha Evil One!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> These fellas sang all night! And they can carry a tune, too!


The OLE man was a dayumd nice guy! Don't be a Gay wad Poke, start a new thread in thuh Jungle!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I had a nice little buzz going on when we left and if i would have spilled 1 more shot of beeeer on myself thu wife would have left me there and i prolly would have been schnockered within a couple of more hours! Tiny and Mc did a great job with the fush fro'n and it was all Dayumd good. It was cool put'n faces with names / handles and everyone was good for thuh pick'n-cept that friggin Poke,he couldn't even get to his OWN funeral on time! Thanks for the par teee Tiny - sorry my wife ate everything in sight !





slopoke said:


> Crappieman and tha Evil One!


You two are lucky that you are alive to post after all the smack you talked on all 3 of Tiny's threads you hijacked!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> The OLE man was a dayumd nice guy! Don't be a Gay wad Poke, start a new thread in thuh Jungle!


Gaywads go home early! 'Cept MC. He has a medical excuse.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

RC's Mom said:


> You two are lucky that you are alive to post after all the smack you talked on all 3 of Tiny's threads you hijacked!


Lmao woman, you just don't know who you are messin with-Not A Clue!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Gaywads go home early! 'Cept MC. He has a medical excuse.


Lmao, well that's all i can say is Lmao! If it wasn't a church function we left to attend i would still be a sleep under my truck in Tiny's park'n lot!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Catchy's Hideout*

They say Catchy spent tha entire 30 minutes that he wuz there hidin' from Mrs.Catchy in here. Seems a certain Evil Publication made it to her hands and tha boy up and dissapeared! Plus, haveya ever seen such a well equipped portapooter?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

slopoke said:


> These fellas sang all night! And they can carry a tune, too!


i've seen both of them sing several times. believe it or not, tiny has a very good voice and can karaoke with the best of 'em, and the ol' man can sing and play a gee-tar. it's quite impressive.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> They say Catchy spent tha entire 30 minutes that he wuz there hidin' from Mrs.Catchy in here. Seems a certain Evil Publication made it to her hands and tha boy up and dissapeared! Plus, haveya ever seen such a well equipped portapooter?


Lol, that's just plastic, she would have eaten her way through that easily, if she was after me i would definitely have to get behind some brick or concrete!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i've seen both of them sing several times. believe it or not, tiny has a very good voice and can karaoke with the best of 'em, and the ol' man can sing and play a gee-tar.


Thay wuz good! And tha more thay drank, tha better thay got! :smile:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Thay wuz good! And tha more thay drank, tha better thay got! :smile:


Yes it was good and I had a good time meeting everyone too. it was even good to meet csf and poke too.:smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes it was good and I had a good time meeting everyone too. it was even good to meet csf and poke too.:smile:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Caption This*

Canya name these 2 supercool 2coolers? If ya can, more 'explicit' pitchers will follow!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

a couple pics


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Who's that big smiley feller? And why is tha Evil One given 'im tha eye?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Yes it was good and I had a good time meeting everyone too. it was even good to meet csf and poke too.:smile:


I only had time to get ya in trouble with thuh "Psych Ward" person once, and i only had time to get three dirty looks from her!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Who's that big smiley feller? And why is tha Evil One given 'im tha eye?


If you wouldn't have taken your Slo arsed time gettin there, you would have seen her walk stright in ,pass everyone up and go straight to big OLD Mc and give him a big hug and a kiss! It was an aaaw moment Lol! :slimer:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I only had time to get ya in trouble with thuh "Psych Ward" person once, and i only had time to get three dirty looks from her!


It's no big deal I stay in trouble and get those looks from her all the time.:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm jealous. I didn't get no kiss, nor a hug. They thought I wuz Brad Luby. But then, I don't have MC's charm and,eruh, animal magnetizm. :slimer:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Who's that big smiley feller? And why is tha Evil One given 'im tha eye?


that's the official "evil eye."


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> that's the official "evil eye."


:cheers:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

there's a common thread in most of these photos - everybody looks stoned.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> there's a common thread in most of these photos - everybody looks stoned.


:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Another common theme wuz spilt beer and booze. But notice that tha 'Goddess didn't spill a drop on her shirt. And I don't think that she let po' Crappieman have any at all!


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Another common theme wuz spilt beer and booze. But notice that tha 'Goddess didn't spill a drop on her shirt. And I don't think that she let po' Crappieman have any at all!


Dude, you really are slooo since there is an hour between the last 2 pics!!! :tongue::tongue:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> Dude, you really are slooo since there is an hour between the last 2 pics!!! :tongue::tongue:


Since nobody named them 2 super2coolers, I'm jus' prolonging my enjoyment! I'm slo, but I'm gooood! :smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Another common theme wuz spilt beer and booze. But notice that tha 'Goddess didn't spill a drop on her shirt. And I don't think that she let po' Crappieman have any at all!


Look at that smile on Psycho's face- Dayum, enough liquor does work! :tongue:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Since nobody named them 2 super2coolers, I'm jus' prolonging my enjoyment! I'm slo, but I'm gooood! :smile:


that's you and megabite.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Look at that smile on Psycho's face- Dayum, enough liquor does work! :tongue:


it only took one bottle of crown last night. I was in a great mood.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> there's a common thread in most of these photos - everybody *looks stoned*.[/QUOTE
> 
> Old school or New school? :ac550:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> it only took one bottle of crown last night. I was in a great mood.


And seeing as how you don't drink, did Jason finish it all?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> And seeing as how you don't drink, did Jason finish it all?


I'm a semi annual drinker. New Years and last night. LOL. And no, Jason had to drive so he didn't get to drink. I don't drink very often... might build up a tolerance.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> And seeing as how you don't drink, did Jason finish it all?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Another common theme wuz spilt beer and booze. But notice that tha 'Goddess didn't spill a drop on her shirt. And I don't think that she let po' Crappieman have any at all!


I was the only one drinking from a cup with a straw and a lid.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> If you wouldn't have taken your Slo arsed time gettin there, you would have seen her walk stright in ,pass everyone up and go straight to big OLD Mc and give him a big hug and a kiss! It was an aaaw moment Lol! :slimer:


The only kiss anyone got was Tiny and that's only cuz he snuck up, grabbed my face and planted one right on my lips before I knew what was happenin'.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


>


Not talking to you so hush. :slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> The only kiss anyone got was Tiny and that's only cuz he snuck up, grabbed my face and planted one right on my lips before I knew what was happenin'.


ICK!!!!! Almost makes me glad I had to be at a funeral. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> ICK!!!!! Almost makes me glad I had to be at a funeral. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Certainly makes me glad my face was numb by that point. :rotfl:


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> ICK!!!!! Almost makes me glad I had to be at a funeral. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


I heard that your kiss is coming next weekend and catchy will be delivering it:rotfl:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> I heard that your kiss is coming next weekend and catchy will be delivering it:rotfl:


Over his dead body!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*MC Wins tha Prize*

This is slopoke a little too nervous about bein' this close to tha Evil One! And then I reached over to grab MamaSlo's rump and found a hand already there!  I don't think that either one of them will remember it. :wink:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

RC's Mom said:


> ICK!!!!! Almost makes me glad I had to be at a funeral. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


a funeral? at night?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

And since Catchy got chased all tha way home by Mrs.Catchy, somebody hadta volanteer ta hump 'Goddess's leg. Tiny took one for tha team, tha brave soul! I think he's still lickin' his wounds. :slimer:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> a funeral? at night?


Nope got home about 4, but wouldn't have been much fun so we stayed at home.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> And since Catchy got chased all tha way home by Mrs.Catchy, somebody hadta volanteer ta hump 'Goddess's leg. Tiny took one for tha team, tha brave soul! I think he's still lickin' his wounds. :slimer:


OMG, I thought that was a nightmare.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

and it looks like it's about to make the goddess puke.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> OMG, I thought that was a nightmare.


 So you don't remember chewin' poor Tiny's arm off? Tha boy's been traumatized! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> So you don't remember chewin' poor Tiny's arm off? Tha boy's been traumatized! :slimer:


He needs to be traumatized. I know I am.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*Tha Rest*

O.K. I done drug this out enough. Here's tha rest of tha evidence. A big thanks to Tiny for puttin' on sucha cool event. And cheers to TxwhtlHunter (Tha handsome one in tha green shirt, with tha purty lady in blue) and his missus for bringin' such a variety of libations and being such cool 2coolers.


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

slopoke said:


> O.K. I done drug this out enough. Here's tha rest of tha evidence. A big thanks to Tiny for puttin' sucha cool event. And cheers to TxwhtlHunter (Tha handsome one in tha green shirt, with tha purty lady in blue) and his missus for bringin' such a variety of libations and being such cool 2coolers.


How come nearly every pic with Elaine in it has Tiny's head in it too? New limb lurker???


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for recording the event for us to all remember after we sobered up, Slopoke.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

RC's Mom said:


> How come nearly every pic with Elaine in it has Tiny's head in it too? New limb lurker???


LOL. He had to have someone hold him up.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

*One More*

A very tired Tiny and his Dad! Another big thanks to them for showin' some 2coolers such a good time. And wishin' El Cantante many more!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Thanks for recording the event for us to all remember after we sobered up, Slopoke.


It's tha least I could do for all that you've given me!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW, y'all get up early! 

:spineyes:

Or is it just that the missus and I are the only ones who went home and opened more?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

neh, you get up late.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> WOW, y'all get up early!
> 
> :spineyes:
> 
> Or is it just that the missus and I are the only ones who went home and opened more?


I was done when I left.  Went home and straight to bed!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Everyone started hugging after I left:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Profish00 said:


> Everyone started hugging after I left:spineyes:


You left too early.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> You left too early.


Mikey needed to go home:brew:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> I only had time to get ya in trouble with thuh "Psych Ward" person once, and i *only had time to get three dirty looks* from her!




So you say you just popped in and out - didn't stay long at all?


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You left too early.


 :smile:

He left 'fore the orgy started.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> He left 'fore the orgy started.


His loss... Tiny's gain.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Thanks for recording the event for us to all remember after we sobered up, Slopoke.


:smile:

X2 --- (...must spread some Rep...) --- etc.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

sorry I couldn't make it Tiny and gang,, I was kidnapper by some ER nurses! sad_smiles :biggrin:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiny found them dayumd 444 gangsta signs painted all over everything this morning! Hmmm, wonder where they came from?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> and it looks like it's about to make the goddess puke.


Jealousy will get you No where!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> So you say you just popped in and out - didn't stay long at all?


Only stayed a couple of hours :frown: , I had a previous engagement that i was post alerted to! We wanted to come back but we didn't get in until 12:30 our selves! We had a great time while we were there! I didn't know Mc had KANKLES :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

what are you doing checking out my ankles, you ***? trust me, i'm not your type. :smile:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> what are you doing checking out my ankles, you ***? :smile:


Lol, 007 pointed it out to me! You have No ankles to check out! :cheers:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tiny found them dayumd 444 gangsta signs painted all over everything this morning! Hmmm, wonder where they came from?


I dunno... Was it in ORANGE paint?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, 007 pointed it out to me! You have No ankles to check out! :cheers:


 Mc I will have to back catchy up on this mwb007 did point it out to us when he took time to quit drooling over my wife!!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tiny found them dayumd 444 gangsta signs painted all over everything this morning! Hmmm, wonder where they came from?


My youngest son was hidin' in tha back of tha truck like a trunk monkey. He may have gotten a little too creative. I'm gonna stop showin him Speed Racer DVDs.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, 007 pointed it out to me! You have No ankles to check out! :cheers:


Yeah. But ya'll wuz lookin' for 'em. And that's disturbing on so many levels. sad3sm Ya'll better be glad MC didn't catch ya'll starin' at his legs and get all 'Red Forman' on ya.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> sorry I couldn't make it Tiny and gang,, I was kidnapper by some ER nurses! sad_smiles :biggrin:


what happened to you spout?

ok, so the poll was right, only about 5 of you attended this event? LOL


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> ok, so the poll was right, only about 5 of you attended this event? LOL


Nah, only the "special" ones stayed til slopoke got there.

westendangler, gilbert, mc, mwb007, profish00, catchysumfishy, tx-fisherdude, and who knows who else left before slopoke and his camera got there.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Mc I will have to back catchy up on this mwb007 did point it out to us when he took time to quit drooling over my wife!!


Dang it. I knew I should have gone but I was busy at a Peru BarBQ, droolin' over somebody elses wife (uhhhh...wives) My BAD!!!

But next weekend. MEET-N-GREET....can't wait!!!

Glad ya'll had fun.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

We'll be there!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Mc I will have to back catchy up on this mwb007 did point it out to us when he took time to quit *drooling over my wife*!!


:smile:

Well gee, considering, can you blame him?


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> Well gee, considering, can you blame him?





Timemachine said:


> Dang it. I knew I should have gone but I was busy at a Peru BarBQ, droolin' over somebody elses wife (uhhhh...wives) My BAD!!!
> 
> But next weekend. MEET-N-GREET....can't wait!!!
> 
> Glad ya'll had fun.


Ok next weekend I will have her in a slicker suit!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Yeah. But ya'll wuz lookin' for 'em. And that's disturbing on so many levels. sad3sm Ya'll better be glad MC didn't catch ya'll starin' at his legs and get all 'Red Forman' on ya.


Pfffft -That big Oaf? Here was thuh deal Poke, he brought his big arse over and sat down on thuh Dayumd ice chest that the Beeer was in and while we were figurin out how we wuz gonna get him off of there before he crushed the ice chest "even more important THE BEER" 007 said look that fugly son of a gun has no Ankles!!! End of story.....


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

We've gotta get 007 one of them 6 pack beeeer sleeves so he won't have to carry two around "for emergency purposes"!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Ok next weekend I will have her in a slicker suit!


:idea: Better than that put her in one of the funky lookin white jackets with the extra loooong sleeves that wrap back around her with all of the extra straps and buckles on it!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Pfffft -That big Oaf? Here was thuh deal Poke, he brought his big arse over and sat down on thuh Dayumd ice chest that the Beeer was in and while we were figurin out how we wuz gonna get him off of there before he crushed the ice chest "even more important THE BEER" 007 said look that fugly son of a gun has no Ankles!!! End of story.....


:biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> :idea: Better than that put her in one of the funky lookin white jackets with the extra loooong sleeves that wrap back around her with all of the extra straps and buckles on it!


You must spread sum around..........yada, yad, yada. :headknock:slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> You must spread sum around..........yada, yad, yada. :headknock:slimer:


Don't encourage him.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> what happened to you spout?
> 
> ok, so the poll was right, only about 5 of you attended this event? LOL


Nope, Txgoofus had all 12 over her other personalities with her! :slimer:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Don't encourage him.


Ahh, he ain't needin' any, really. I'm jus' given' credit where it's due! And stuff.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nope, Txgoofus had all 12 over her other personalities with her! :slimer:


Unfortunately, none of them could tolerate you.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Nope, Txgoofus had all 12 over her other personalities with her! :slimer:


So, that would mean only 8 are evil? I think she's tryin' ta slip a few in there on us. :slimer:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Don't encourage him.


Goddess i was impressed gurl, you only tried to bite your own face twice!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> :idea: Better than that put her in one of the funky lookin white jackets with the extra loooong sleeves that wrap back around her with all of the extra straps and buckles on it!


LOL I may need a little help getting her in one like that.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

crappieman32175 said:


> Ok next weekend I will have her in a slicker suit!


Whoa.....I just got over some heart problems resently. Don't endanger my health. My kid still need to go to college. :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess i was impressed gurl, you only tried to bite your own face twice!


She wouldn't have felt it.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Goddess i was impressed gurl, you only tried to bite your own face twice!


I'm impressed that you were able to get ANY beer into your mouth considering the amount on your shirt.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Unfortunately, none of them could tolerate you.


But Fortunate for me!


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> She wouldn't have felt it.


That is so true.:rotfl:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'm impressed that you were able to get ANY beer into your mouth considering the amount on your shirt.


Touche'! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

crappieman32175 said:


> That is so true.:rotfl:


Don't encourage him.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm impressed that you were able to get ANY beer into your mouth considering the amount on your shirt.


Beer on your shirt is the mark of a most excellent 2cooler! :dance:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Beer on your shirt is the mark of a most excellent 2cooler! :dance:


There were plenty of "excellent" 2coolers there last night.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> She wouldn't have felt it.





crappieman32175 said:


> That is so true.:rotfl:


She never does dummies ,she can't bite her own face -she can only try!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> There were plenty of "excellent" 2coolers there last night.


Excellent as charged...


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> Excellent as charged...


You spill beer? That'll never happen.......


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> She never does dummies ,she can't bite her own face -she can only try!


What? Can't she not feel herself tryin'? And stuff. :redface:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> What? Can't she not feel herself tryin'? And stuff. :redface:


If I felt anything last night, I don't remember it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> What? Can't she not feel herself tryin'? And stuff. :redface:


Not after a fifth of CR!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not after a fifth of CR!


I tried her drink and she mixes it stronger that I do.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> If I felt anything last night, I don't remember it.


:spineyes:h:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I tried her drink and she mixes it stronger that I do.


Hey! You told me you couldn't taste the Crown!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I tried her drink and she mixes it stronger that I do.


It takes a lot of flammable liquids to keep tha fire and brimstone stoked! :wink:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I tried her drink and she mixes it stronger that I do.


Lol, her straw from her tippee cup wuz starting to melt when we left!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hey! You told me you couldn't taste the Crown!


Only cause my mouth was already numb.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> If I felt anything last night, I don't remember it.


Just a reminder! :dance:


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

mwb007 said:


> I tried her drink and she mixes it stronger that I do.




Mix??


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> It takes a lot of flammable liquids to keep tha fire and brimstone stoked! :wink:


That... and I get the bellyache when I drink too much coke.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Just a reminder! :dance:


That prolly woulda happened even if I was stone cold sober. I'm thankful the alcohol dulls the memory... now if you'd just stop posting it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Hey! You told me you couldn't taste the Crown!


I don't know what to think about a Fishing Goddess that shows up to a dayumd good Fush Fro and just eat's a LUNCHABLE and drinks Cr mixed with DIET COKE! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad I left before the camera got there.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> I don't know what to think about a Fishing Goddess that shows up to a dayumd good Fush Fro and just eat's a LUNCHABLE and drinks Cr mixed with DIET COKE! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


LOL. I don't eat fish. I don't drink Diet Coke, either. Something in it has a tendency to trigger my migraines. I like Diet DP, but it just don't taste right with CR. I'll drink it straight before I mix it with a diet drink.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I'm glad I left before the camera got there.


I wish the batteries had died before some of those pics were taken.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> LOL. I don't eat fish. I don't drink Diet Coke, either. Something in it has a tendency to trigger my migraines. I like Diet DP, but it just don't taste right with CR. I'll drink it straight before I mix it with a diet drink.


Does a fifth of Cr kill a migraine? :wink:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Does a fifth of Cr kill a migraine? :wink:


LOL... no but it doesn't trigger mine like wine, vodka, and tequila do.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, her straw from her tippee cup wuz starting to melt when we left!





txgoddess said:


> That prolly woulda happened even if I was stone cold sober. I'm thankful the alcohol dulls the memory... now if you'd just stop posting it.





mwb007 said:


> I'm glad I left before the camera got there.





txgoddess said:


> I wish the batteries had died before some of those pics were taken.


Jus' keepin' it real!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Jus' keepin' it real!


 I've gained a couple of pounds since that pic.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Jus' keepin' it real!


yup next weekend she will be on the beach!!!!!:bounce: in red too


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Jus' keepin' it real!


Hey, i asked y'all to be nice about my wife!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Hey, i asked y'all to be nice about my wife!


Now we know why catchy is so infatuated with me.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I saved 5 bucks at the car wash thanks to the turd floater that rolled thru about 10 minutes after we put the boat back on the trailer. We sat in the truck in front of Tiny's for about 30 minutes before it finally passed.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I saved 5 bucks at the car wash thanks to the turd floater that rolled thru about 10 minutes after we put the boat back on the trailer. We sat in the truck in front of Tiny's for about 30 minutes before it finally passed.


You didn't drink anything while you were sitting there, didja?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> You didn't drink anything while you were sitting there, didja?


You didn't hear me say that....


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> You didn't hear me say that....


...........what?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> You didn't hear me say that....


Just checkin'


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Woooo Weeee.....*

Special thanks to Mastercylinder for helping out with the cookin'!!

And a special thanks to the rest of the 2coolers that showed up!! Stupid rain storms!!

I forgot the time my brain went into FUBAR mode, and I'm glad ya'll got some pics before I passed out..

We probably had 60+ people there... I was prepared for over 100.

We had Mastercylinder, TxWtlHunter, slopoke, Shadman, MWB007, Gilbert, Crappieman, Txgoddess, Snap Draggin, Catchysumfishy, Megabite, Profish, KaptinKrunch, Txfisherdude, Action Jackson 1, RonE, WestEndAngler and their wives, friends, inlaws, outlaws and kids.

Txgoddess... I knew I put the smack on somebody. Just didn't remember who. angelsm

I may have forgotten a couple folks... please enlighten me if I did...

I guess from now on I will just IQF my fish so I'm not thawing out so much... fish.. it's what's for dinner tonight.

Thanks for all the Miller Lite ya'll brung... I think I have enough left over to last me about a day or two.

:fish:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

you're welcome, tiny. i enjoyed it.

i came by yesterday afternoon to see if you needed a little help tidying up, but i don't think anyone was home. the backyard looked pretty much back to pre-party order already, though. 

i enjoyed seeing all of the 2coolers again that showed up and even meeting a few new ones.

i got soaked, but the rain wasn't even that bad. we needed it. good job, my friend. it was a bang-up party.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiny said:


> Special thanks to Mastercylinder for helping out with the cookin'!!
> 
> And a special thanks to the rest of the 2coolers that showed up!! Stupid rain storms!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Fish Fry Tiny ,Enjoyed it very much and hospitality was great!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> you're welcome, tiny. i enjoyed it.
> 
> i came by yesterday afternoon to see if you needed a little help tidying up, but i don't think anyone was home. the backyard looked pretty much back to pre-party order already, though.
> 
> ...


I kinda went in the house and passed out .... some time?? But woke up at like 4 or 5, I looked outside and there was my wife, Megabite and Shadman, sitting there, shooting the breeze... I grab another cold one and a cigarette and get my party back going.. when then crank up the grill and start burning some boudain that Shaddy brought... finally went to the bed at 7... got up at 10 and started cleaning up.. Gordon, my wifes uncle, rolled up at about 11 and said "Dude, did you see Lisa's car?" What!!
her back window on her Escape is Blowed Out! Glass was everywhere!!

Anyways... we got done cleaning up around 1 or 2 and I sat on the couch for the rest of the day....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i told you to call me when you got up and i'd come over. i hadn't heard from you by 3:00 sunday, so i drove over. garage was shut, lisa's car was gone, and your truck was already hooked up to the trailer in the easement.

a few months ago, a friend's car got her back window busted out in front of my house. dang punk kids.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Txgoddess... I knew I put the smack on somebody. Just didn't remember who.
> 
> :fish:


It's all good, Tiny. I had a great time.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Tiny it was a good time and the fish was excellent.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Dangit, Now to find a new thread to shred*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Well at least you know you did a dang good job on this one :dance:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I'll be there.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

I had a good time tiny and thanks for cooking and having all of us at your house.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes I had a great time too. I'm looking forward to next year.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

The Family and I had a great time. The fish was excellent. Thanks for having us over. Was 2cool to finally put some faces with names.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time...great food and good company (mostly  ). :brew:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

How come there aren't any pictures of mwb007?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

FREON said:


> How come there aren't any pictures of mwb007?


Here ya go...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

is that a can of contadina tomatoes in his pocket?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> is that a can of contadina tomatoes in his pocket?


Heck, I dunno... closest I get to tomatoes is ketchup.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> is that a can of contadina tomatoes in his pocket?


Yup, he thought it wuz his spare beeeer.:spineyes:


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Heck, I dunno... closest I get to tomatoes is ketchup.


Wierdo.......:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Wierdo.......:spineyes:


I'm not weird... I'm "unusual"


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it looks like he could use a bath, too.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> it looks like he could use a bath, too.


And?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> it looks like he could use a bath, too.





txgoddess said:


> And?


:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I'm not weird... I'm "unusual"


Which means you fit right in! :dance:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> Which means you fit right in! :dance:


Nah, they're just weird.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Here ya go...


At least he didn't lose his grip on tha beer. Great form!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

slopoke said:


> At least he didn't lose his grip on tha beer. Great form!


 yeah, but his wallet is missing.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> yeah, but his wallet is missing.


Not that that is any great loss.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> yeah, but his wallet is missing.


And apparently his spare beer has been replaced by a can of tomatoes! :slimer:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> And apparently his spare beer has been replaced by a can of tomatoes! :slimer:


Someone took that Indiana Jones movie too seriously.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I got out while the getting was good........and before the camera got there.

Anyone find a cell phone?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I got out while the getting was good........and before the camera got there.
> 
> Anyone find a cell phone?


Did you find a dollar-store calculator in your pocket too? :dance:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> Someone took that Indiana Jones movie too seriously.


Coulda been a big George Lucas fan! Jus' sayin'.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

slopoke said:


> Did you find a dollar-store calculator in your pocket too? :dance:


I must have missed that one.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

mwb007 said:


> I got out while the getting was good........and before the camera got there.
> 
> Anyone find a cell phone?


who took you home?


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

mwb007 said:


> I must have missed that one.


LOL... too bad... cuz it's dang funny. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Of course, I might be easily amused.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> Anyone find a cell phone?


not again?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> Nah, they're just weird.


Not me, i'm not JUST wierd-I'm Unusually Wierd !:spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not me, i'm not JUST wierd-I'm Unusually Wierd !:spineyes:


That, my friend, is an understatement.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> who took you home?


Does 007 even have a vehicle? He has a boat /with a trailer but i have yet to see him pulling it!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Not me, i'm not JUST wierd-I'm Unusually Wierd !:spineyes:


So you fit right in. And stand out? :spineyes:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

slopoke said:


> So you fit right in. And stand out? :spineyes:


We're all here because we're not all there.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Does 007 even have a vehicle? He has a boat /with a trailer but i have yet to see him pulling it!


he has drivers and they all drive the same type of car and they all say Pasadena Police on the side. :cop:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

When did he get a haircut and start using Greeshun frmula?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

FREON said:


> When did he get a haircut and start using Greeshun frmula?


Oh, he's got thuh mullet tucked in! :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I can only image how many pages of worthless drivel this thread would have if it was the only one about my fush fro......


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> I can only image how many pages of worthless drivel this thread would have if it was the only one about my fush fro......


It's 'cause you're so good at froin' sum fush! :slimer: And can carry a tune all tha while! :biggrin:


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Tiny said:


> I can only image how many pages of worthless drivel this thread would have if it was the only one about my fush fro......


Maybe as many as this one: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=215045


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

slopoke said:


> It's 'cause you're so good at froin' sum fush! :slimer: And can carry a tune all tha while! :biggrin:


Thanks slopoke.... err... my hand wasn't really there was it?? hwell:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Thanks slopoke.... err... my hand wasn't really there was it?? hwell:


I don't remember!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mwb007 said:


> I saved 5 bucks at the car wash thanks to the turd floater that rolled thru about 10 minutes after we put the boat back on the trailer. We sat in the truck in front of Tiny's for about 30 minutes before it finally passed.


:cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Lol, 007 pointed it out to me! You have No ankles to check out! :cheers:


 so he is the ***?hwell:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> is that a can of contadina tomatoes in his pocket?


 naw he was happy to see her!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> who took you home?


he hitched a ride with profish.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

poor MIke,, he don't fall,,, he may dive but not fall,, and no way he slept till the beer was empty.. BESIDES,, THOSE BLACK SHOES ARE TO CLEAN TO BE MIKES!


----------

